

Start-up founders: you should look forward to tough times - mathouc
https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/startup-founders-embrace-the-hardship-dc55c8c047f0

======
JoeAltmaier
All true. My old manager laments the day when everyone on his team,
independently, came to his office to tell him things had to get better or they
would leave. It never rains but it pours.

